# مشروع استاد من تصميمي عاوز رايكم بصراحه



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

:79: المشروع ده كنت عملته السنه اللي فاتت وانا في سنه تالته والحقيقه كان تاني مشروع ليا في الماكس وانا بقى عايز زي ما نقدت الكل في مشاريعهم تنقدوا مشروعي ده بصراحه 
:80: بهزر معاكم طبعا هو انا ناقص 
الحقيقة الصور كانت كبيرة الحجم علشان ازيد من نقائها علشان كده هتكون في المرفقات 
بس يارييييييييييييت قبل ما تحكموا شوفوا الصور كلها وبعدين طلعوا اللي جواكم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

تابع باقي الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

اخر صور وبعد كده مين اللي هيبدا الرد :5: 
مع العلم ان الصور دي من الماكس وقبل ما تخش فوتوشوب علشان السما والشمس والكلام ده لكن انا حبيت اوريكم الماكس بس


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (16 مايو 2006)

ولله بجد مشروعك روعة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (17 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي محمود عبد الرؤف على ردك الجميل ورفعك لمعنوياتي كاول رد ايجابي 
وربنا يسهل في باقي الردود


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 مايو 2006)

تمام وجميل مشروعك يا مشاكس احنا شكلنا ان شاء الله حانتعلم منك حاجات كتيرة حلوة وبالتوفيق دايما ليك ولينا بأذن الله


----------



## sara zorzor (17 مايو 2006)

يا سلام لو تعرض كمان المساقط الافقيه علشان نقدر نحكم بجد


----------



## monaliza (17 مايو 2006)

مشروعك عجبني قوي تصميمه جميل 
انتا بتختار شكل المشروع على اى اساس


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (17 مايو 2006)

روميروالمصري
اشكرك جدااا على مرورك وده كتييييييييييييييييييير جداااااااا عليا وانا تحت الطلب في اي وقت ان شاء الله حد يطلب شيء انا موجود

sara zorzor 
اشكرك وانا حبيت اقدم الماكس الاول وبعدين المساقط دي بعدين كلام في سرك ومحدش يعرف في سرك هه انا مش عايز اعرضهم خلينا في الماكس احسن

monaliza 
انت بقى حاجه تانيه خالص مدياني امتياز ولا بلاش نفضح حد انا اشكرك جداااااا
ولعلمك الافكار دي بتيجي لوحدها او ممكن من خلال انك تشوفي مثلا امثله مشابهه لكن مع مرور الوقت كل حاجه بتكون احسن لانك بتغيري حسب متطلبات مشرعك


----------



## miro1_6 (17 مايو 2006)

اكيد لا تعليق............ الاستاذ لا يطلب التقدير من تلامذته


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (17 مايو 2006)

اشكرك ميرو جدااااااا والله ده كتييييير عليا جداااا رفعتى من روحي المعنوية والله 
ده من ذوقك ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

بس محدش رد بنقد لاذع انقد انا نفسي ولا ايه يا مسهل اديني مستني


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 مايو 2006)

*حتكلم مصري عامي بأه .*

يعني لما كنت بأتصفح اللوحات الفنية الرائعة و المشغولة بعناية و روعة فنية ملفتة .. 

كنت أقول ( *الله يعين اللي حيدرس إنشائي *) الحمد الله إني ساكن بسورية .

لأنه حضرتك رسمت و صممت على الورق على الماكس مش مهم .. ربنا يديك على أد نيتك يا شيخ .. و سقف متحرك كمان ... يا لهوي .. :86: 

يعني اللي حيدرس إنشائي حيدعيلك .. دعوات ياما .:73: 
ده مش حينام الليل و هو بيدعيلك .. 

و لسه اللي حيدعيلك أكثر مهندس الميكانيك اللي حيدرس تحريك سقف أد كده ..:5: 

أخي مشاكس .. نعود للعربية الفصحى .

تصميم رائع .. مدهش .. فني .. :12: 

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق و الفلاح ..

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (17 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز ابو بكر يسعدني ويشرفني جدااا مرورك على الموضوع وازداد شرفا بمعرفتك 
ثانيا ردك جميل جدااااااااا ومليء بالمواقف المرحه والحقيقه عندك حق ان مهندس الانشائي دائمااااا محظوظ لما بيكون ورانا خصوصا ورايا يعني وكما ن مهندس الميكانيكا امااااااااااااااال كلهم طبعا هيدعولي زي ما انت عارف 
لكن الواحد في التصميم بيحب الابتكار والتغيير علشان يكون في ابداع علشان كده العماره الحديثه كل يوم بتتغير وعلشان كده حضرتك شوفت اللي انا عامله 
لكن اتمنى اني مكنش سرحت بخيالي قوي 
واشكرك مره اخرى لمرورك وردك الجميل اللي هعتبره وسام على صدري


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

يا بختك يا عم انا كان نفسى اخد المشروع ده فى تخرجى 
انا قريت فى كتاب لدكتور ماجد خلوصى عن القرى الاوليمبيه كلمه عجبتنى جدا 

فى هذا العصر يمكن اعتبار الالعاب الاوليمبيه حدثا هندسيا اكثر منه رياضيا ، و هذا الحدث يهدف لاقامه مبانى رياضيه تشكل اهميه كبرى بالنسبه للوطن ، و هذه المبانى تعطى صوره واضحه عن مدى تقدم البلاد

( زى الاهرمات كده و برج بيزا المائل )
و بالتالى من حقك تعمل مبنى فعلا تعقد فيه الانشائى و مصمم الميكانيكا بل انه واجب عليك كمان(مش قصدى تعقدهم) .

نيجى بقى للنقد
انا حاسس انك متأثر جدا باستاد the eye تقريبا لكيشو كيروكاوا ، و انت غيرت خامه التغطيه و اظهرت العناصر الانشائيه بوضوح .
انت رائع فى ده
لكن 
اعتقد انك مالحقتش تدرس علاقه اماكن تثبت التغطيه بالمدرجات ، و كذلك اعتبارات تصميميه كتير ، غالبا المشروع ده ماخدش وقته فى الرسم ، بالتالى انت قدمت اسكتش بدائى جدا جدا للمشروع و مش مدروس بصوره كامله ، لكن كفكره الحقيقه رااااائعه
اوعى تكون فهمت انه مش عاجبنى 
انا عايز اقول انه ناقص دراسات كتير جدا ، وانت بمفهوم الطلبه (قلبته بسرعه) .
لو اخد وقته معاك كنت حليته اقوى فعلا
عايز منك يا بطل لما ان شاء الله اعرض الاسكتش المبدئى لمشروع التخرج بتاعى (منتجع سياحى) تعصرنى بنقدك ، و هاستناك اول واحد بس ادعيلى اوصل لاسكتش محترم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 مايو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك يا محمد يارب في المشروع بتاعك ونفس الدعاء بدعيه لنفسي انا برضه في مشروع التخرج محتاااااااااااااس مابين دكتور مؤيد واخر معارض يلاحال الدكاتره اليومين دول ههههه
الحقيقه ردك جميل جداااا وكنت مستني الرد ده بص اولا ده مشروع كان بالنسبه لينا حاجه فظيعه ووقته كان ضيق جداااا ومعاك حق في فكرة اني ممكن اكون قلبته بسرعه لكن انا بذلت قصارى جهدي اني اوصل للفكره وحل الانشائي وبعدين شوف القطاع بقى وزوايا الرؤيه وبعدين هتحط ايه تحت المدرجات وفين الخدمات وبعدين فين المخارج والمداخل لكل فئه يعني بعيد عنك كان موال 
لكن الحمد لله مشاريع زي دي والله بتديك ثقه في نفسك جدااا انك قادر على المشاركه في تنفيذ اي مشروع صعب في اي وقت 
اما بالنسبه للتغطيه فانا سالت فيها مهندس مدني عندنا لان الدكاتره كانوا مصرين على تقبل المشروع ولكن بشرط اخذ موافقة المهندس الانشائي الاول والحقيقه هو ذكر ليا ان ترابط العناصر مع بعضها في هذا القوس الكبير وحتى الوصول الي الارض في الجانبين صحيح ويمكن ذلك 
وبناءا على ذلك تم التنفيذ لكن تخيل بقى عدد المحاولات التي تمت للوصول الى ذلك وتخيل انك تعمل البلانات مثلا وتفاجا ان تغيير بسيط يغير زوايا الرؤيا طوالي وبكره المشروع مرفوض وهكذاااا
داحنا عانينا في المشروع ده بصراحه مش هقولك لكن الحمد لله 
مره تانيه اشكر لك ردك الجميل وانا كنت مستني من زمان
ومستني مشروعك ان شاء الله بفارغ الصبر


----------



## mohamed aseer (18 مايو 2006)

على فكره انا يمكن اتكلمت من واقع الصور بس ، و الصور فى الماكس مش موضحه اوى علاقه التغطيه بالمبنى ، ويمكن فيه صوره داخل فيها القوس مع المدرجات ، و عشان كده انا قلت انك قلبته بسرعه ، وطبعا انت مش هاتحكيلى عن مشاكل تصميم المدرجات ، لانى اخدت المشروع ده فى التصميمات التنفيذيه ، و طبعا كان صاله مغطاه صغيره مش بالحجم ده كله ، وعارف برده من خلال قرأت سريعه مشاكل التصميم للاستادات ، وكان نفسى انى اعمل المشروع ده فى التخرج ، بس حقيقى واضح ان كليتكو مستواها رائع جدا ، و ابعت لينا بقى البلانات و القطاعات ، عشان مانظلمكش فى الحكم تانى ، و ان شاء الله هابدأ فى وضع اول اسكتش للمشروع بتاعى فى خلال اسبوع ، وربنا يستر بقى ، لانى بقالى شهر اهو مش عارف اثبت على اسكتش مبدئى و اكمل عليه ؟ ربنا معانا فى الايام ديه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 مايو 2006)

اشكرك يا محمد ولكن صدقني انت مظلمتنيش لا انا فعلا مستني حد يرد بالنقد لاني فعلا بحب كده 
ولعلمك انا برضه افضل اللي حتي يرفض مثلا يذكر ليه لان حتى لو ما اتعلمتش انا منه غيري هيتعلم من الكلام ده وهيحطه في اعتباره عند التصميم مستقبلا ولعلمك انا مبزعلش ابدا من الرد مهما كان قاسي بس في مثلا اشخاص صوتوا على المشروع بانه مش كويس ولم يذكروا السبب انت عارف بحس كانهم مثلا دخلوا يلا نعمل ايه نختار ده مع احترامي الشديد لهم ولكني كنت اريد رايهم جدااا لانه سيفيدني جدا ممكن بشكل كبير يكونوا اكثر مني خبره في الماكس فاستفيد ويستفيد غيري لكن يتجاهلوني هنا انا اشعر بحزن ليس والله على تصويتهم لانه لن يزيد في ولن يقلل مني والحمد لله ولكن ردهم على المشروع ولو بكلمه سيؤثر على في زياده مهراتي بالماكس 
وعلى العموم انا منتظر اسكتشاتك باذن الله وربنا معاك ومعانا ومع الجميع


----------



## mohamed aseer (18 مايو 2006)

انت طموح و تحب تتعلم ، ان شاء الله هاتوصل لمستوى كويس ، وانا برده باذن الله ، و ربنا يوفقنا .


----------



## Farisq (19 مايو 2006)

حلو بس الإخراج تعبان


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (19 مايو 2006)

Farisq 
فعلا معاك حق في دي بس انا لما كملت العمل ده فوتوشوب وبعدين في الاجازه عملت فيه بالماكس كملت الاضاءه على القوسين للداخل والخارج صدقني كان جميل لكن للاسف مش لاقي الصور دي فاكيد انت هتتخيلها معايا 
لكن عموما اشكرك على ردك الجميل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 مايو 2006)

*ملقيتش حد ينقدني نقدت نفسي*

مش عارف هو محدش خد باله ان اجزاء الاستيل اللي بين الاقواس معموله من جوينت مش ممبرز 
هي دي خدعه عملتها بس اللي ياخد باله من الصور من الجنب كان شافها كويس 
يلا ملقيتش حد ينقضهالي نقدتها لنفسي 
دي عملتها لما حسيت ان شكلها افضل لكن بعد محاولات كتيره علشان متظهرش والحمد لله انا بفضح نفسي دلوقتي :5: لانها اصلا مظهرتش والحمد لله ولا حد خد باله في المناقشه منها


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 مايو 2006)

:68::14::68::68::68:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

*مااااااااااااااااااااااااشي*

بتضحك عليا دي اخرتها :55: :80: 
انا اعمل ايه يعني محدش شافها قلت انقضها لنفسي 
عادي بقى واحد مش لاقي حد ينقضه نقد نفسه


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

لا يا اخى انا مش بضحك عليك ، انا بضحك عشان دمك خفيف ، عيب عليك ، انا اضحك عليك برده ؟


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

:68::68::68:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

ربا يخليك للشعب فين مشروعك بقى انت لسسسسسسسسسسسسسه


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

و الله يا اخى انا محبط شويه منه ، لسه فى مرحله بدائيه جداااااا منه ، و لسه ماوصلتش للمستوى اللى اقدر اعرض بيه المشروع ، عموما يا سيدى ده ملف كاد لاخر تسليمه انا سلمتها يادوب فكرت بس فى فكره للمشروع ، و اخدت جيد فى التقدير ، و هوا مش حلو اوى ، و اول لما اوصل لشئ كويس هاعرض المشروع عليك . ( على فكره المطلوب فى الاسكيز موقع عام فقط للمشروع و اسكشتش للبلان ) ، طبعا الملف اطبع كاد و اتلون قبل التسليم .


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

مش فاهم هو قريه سياحيه ولا ايه لكن انا شايف ان التوزيع بيدل وكانها وحدات سكنيه فقط
على العموم قلي يمكن اقدر افيدك ان شاء الله
لكن انا حاسس ان التوزيع مش قوي عندك في الموقع العم المفروض كنت تحاول انك يكون توجيهك اكتر للبحر حسب ما انا مفترض عندك يعني لكن انت موصلتش لكده على العموم مش عارف اكدلك لاني مش عارف طبيعة مشروعك كويس لكن ده حسب ما انا شايف بس


----------



## عدنان المالح (22 مايو 2006)

شفتك فين قبل كدة انا مش عارف ...؟؟؟؟
الموضوع معقول ياعم وربنا يوفقك...


----------



## عدنان المالح (22 مايو 2006)

فين الباقي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

ياسيدى هوا مشروع فندق خمس نجوم ، و القانون ينص على بنائه على ارتفاع سبعه متر فقط لا غير ، بالتالى حل الفندق هايكون افقى ، و من هنا بدأت افكر فى النقطه اللى قلت عليها ، و هيا ، انى ازاى اخلى اغلب غرف الفندق ترى البحر ، لان عددهم خمسميه غرفه ، غير الشاليهات ، و من هنا جاء تفكيرى فى التوزيع ، و بدأت اجد ان التوزيع الخطى العمودى على البحر هو افضل حل للرؤيه ، و من هنا تابع بقيت شرح الفكره فى الرسومات، و بالنسبه للتوزيع اللى مش قوى ، هو ده سبب ضعف مشروعى ، و لكن كلهم فعليا شايفين البحر و ده اللى قوى فى المشروع ، ركز بس فى باقى الرسومات عشان تفهم قصدى ، عموما ان انفسى اشوفك فى الحقيقه لما اوصل لمرحله المساقط الافقيه عشان اعرف رأيك ، و اكيد هابعتهالك لو ماشوفتكش


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

عدنان المالح 
حضرتك بتكلمني انا ولا محمد انا مش عارف لكن بناء على كده اعرف باقي ايه 
وعلى العموم اشكرك لردك الجميل ربنا يوفقك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

*ده فندق ممكن تستخدمه*

بص يا محمد انا تقريبا فهمت مشروعك وده فندق ان شاء الله يفيدك وهو مسقط افقي 
ان شاء الله يكون هو المطلوب بس لوطلع حلو هطلب منك طلب وياريت تساعدني فيه 
هو هيحتاج منك تظبيتات علشان يتناسب مع الموقع بتاعك او كبر شويه موقعك يعني فاهمني ان شاء الله


----------



## m_heba (23 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله ربنا يوفقك اكتر


----------



## الشامسي (23 مايو 2006)

صح يقولون عني ما يعجبهاش العجب .... بس صراحة تصميمك عجبني ... أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## arc_fares (23 مايو 2006)

مشروع روعة .....
بس عندي مداخلة بسيطة :
مراعاة زمن التفريغ عند تصميم الملا عب والذي يحدد عدد المدخل والمخارج اللي من راي انها مش كافية ( كم سعة الملعب) .
الفصل بين المدرجات وتقسيمها الى قطاعات لاعداد محددة من المتفرجين والفصل في ما بينها بمخارج او ممرات لتلافي الاختناقات.
قرب الملعب من شوارع رئيسية يعتبر خطر عند تدفق المتفرجين باعداد هائلة ( سعة الملعب) من و الى الملعب . 
التسقيف فكرة حلوة وشجاعة ( بعيد عن الانشائيين و المكانيكيين) ......
استخدام الالوان و الـ( materials) في المنظور .......... ( اكيد كنت مستعجل) 
ارجع واقول مشروعك هايل .
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق لك من العلي القدير...
اخوك م/ فارس


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (23 مايو 2006)

*اشكركم وردكم وسام على صدري*

اشكركم جميعا على الرد 
والحقيقه ان المداخل والمخارج كانت بالفعل كافيه للمشروع والحقسقه برضه المشروع كان مقسم المدرجات للمقصوره والدرجه الاولى والثانيه والثالثه 
ولكن المشكله فعلا وانا معاك في هذا اني استعجلت في الماكس بسبب ظروف وقت المشروع وملحقتش اوضحها اكتر في الماكس عموما رايك في محله
واشكرك جدااااا واتمني الاستفاده للجميع لان هذه الاراء تمنح الاخرين حرصا في اعمالهم


----------



## عدنان المالح (24 مايو 2006)

moshakes_83
الباقي معناها ان المناظير بس مش كل المشروع وعشان تعمل استفتاء علي مناظير يبقي النتيجة مش هتفيدك...
انت عامل مشروع كويس وعايز اراء يبقي لازم تقول كل اللي عندك ....


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 مايو 2006)

اخي عدنان فهمت قصدك وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت هحاول انزل المساقط لكن والله الواحد مشغول بالمتحانات شويه وان شاء الله اخلص هنزلها باذن الله 
شكراااااا لاهتمامك


----------



## عدنان المالح (24 مايو 2006)

moshakes_83
ربنا يوفقك في الامتحانات ...


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله كما وعدتك ساوفي باذن الله ولكن بعد فترة الامتحانات 
واشكرك جداااااا لا هتمامك مره اخرى


----------



## New horizon (25 مايو 2006)

*good job*

Hey moshakes 
How are you doing?
I took a look though the pictures.. I found them quite interesting … but I have some comments
First of all … the main entrance not well defined people should know from far distance that this is the way to the main entrance I mean it is too solid you need glass or curtain walls.. I dunno you need to wok harder to make noticeable 

And about the bridges across the water tunnels I guess they should be wider coz many people will walk and you don’t want them to start pushing each other to avoid accidents

And I didn’t get it … there are somethings that look like tunnels between the bridges? What are these? 

But moshakes I am sure you did a great job and it is really creative design keep working… by the way I really liked the colors
 Iam in my second semester in architecture … well l hope my comments will be useful 
Good luck ​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

New horizon 
ردورك في محلها اخي الكريم وانا معاك في اني فعلا ملحقتش اظهر المدخل لكن كان القصد انه من خلال الكيرتن ووول الموجوده بس 
لكن بالنسبه للكباري المعموله فبحسب مقياس الرسم تعتبر مناسبه تقريبا لحجم المشاهدين 
لكن ردك جميل وربنا يوفقك في دراستك ان شاء الله


----------



## New horizon (26 مايو 2006)

*media library*

Hi again moshakes 
You know what I guess I need your help!!! I supposed to design a media library and I start working on it but during the midterm jury they gave me hard time… I guess my whole idea for the building is very interesting it is about the “continuity” … the idea is based on the walls turning to slabs then curves in a continuous line … it is sort of complicated and I guess I need your help since you have the professional experience…
Can I have your advice?
And by the way I’m a girl not a guy ^_^ 
I tried to attach the file but I couldn’t?? I have no idea how to attach it
Opps it looks I should participate more than 10 times to attach it ….
How can I send it to you??​


----------



## New horizon (26 مايو 2006)

*attached files*

Listen I figure it out
Here some attached pictures 
I changed the building a little bit but the main idea is still there
Have a look 
Waiting for your advice
​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

الفكره جميله جداااا ولكن انت هتشيل ازاي المنشا ده من غير اعمده اسفله اقصد بذلك الجزء الطائر في الدور الاول فهو كبير جدا اذا كنت تقصد به كابولي لانه المفروض حسب علمي لايزيد عن 1.5 الى 2 متر فقط لكن ده شكله اكبر من كده ياريت لو كان تحته اعمده افضل 
لان الفكره دي تشابه فكرة الفراغ المفتوح وهو ان تترك مساحه كبيره فارغد في الارضي وترفع المبنى على اعمده 
على العموم ده رايي ولكن الفكره عجباني لان التشكيل كويس لكن الماتريال ياريت تكون مدروسه افضل شويه


----------



## New horizon (26 مايو 2006)

Ya I guess you are right… but in our university we didn’t really care about the structure … but I sat with a structural engineer and he fixed it… 
I changed a lot in the building … I don’t have huge cantilever anymore… and I have bridges between the two building….
Ya bout the materials I should work more …. Still I’m changing the building 
 Thanks for your advice​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

مش فاهم ازاي يعني مبتهتموش بالانشاء في الكليه عندكم هي كليه ايه
ثانيا ممكن اعمل اعمال كبيره وجميله جدا لكن يصعب تنفيذها تقريبا زي مجموعة يا الميتابوليزم يا الارشيجرام مش فاكر اي واحده منهم اللي كانت بتعمل مجسمات بس لكن تنفيذ مكانوش بيعرفوا ينفذوها 
اما بالنسبه للماتيريال فدي بالتجربه عدة مرات والمشاهدات الكثيره للمباني والاعمال السابقه تاتي الخبره والافضليه ان شاء الله
لكن بقول لك تاني ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وشكرااا لاهتمامك


----------



## New horizon (26 مايو 2006)

I dunno they just don’t care …. My design class’s instructor told me that structure is not a problem anymore …coz structural engineers can fix anything .

Can you believe it …. I spent hours just designing the structure for the building and at the end he said hide the layer!!! Damn 

I dunno how the are trying to teach us architecture if we are designing buildings and we are not sure they can stand in reality or not​


----------



## mariam ID (26 مايو 2006)

عن جد بهنيك على مشروعك وبتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## New horizon (26 مايو 2006)

thanks alot for your support
​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

لا ازاي يعني مهندس مدني ده دايما مظلوم ورانا بس على الاقل المفروض اننا بنحطله اماكن الاعمده وبعدين ماشي هو يفكر في ابعادها وحساباتها ممكن لكن نسيبهاله كده حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

والاخت مريم اشكرك لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## New horizon (26 مايو 2006)

Ooh don’t ask…. You know sometimes I am wondering why I am studying architecture??
I know I love and I enjoy it …. But I dunno sometimes you feel sick … like you want to have a break… and sometimes you feel you are a loser… I dunoo it is weird 
You have ever thought why did you choose architecture? 
For me I am feeling I cant belong to anywhere else than architecture? Maybe I should be a structural engineers who knows…..

Well ya sometimes it is not fair for the structural engineer to design the whole thing
But hold a min. it is there job …right!!​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

معاك حق الشعور ده برضه بيجيلي في بعض الاوقات فعلا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

مشروع جميل ،مزيد من التوفيق باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (27 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم احمد بارك الله فيك لردك الجميل


----------



## nebboo (27 مايو 2006)

مشروع جميل ... ننتظر باقي المشروع وشكل الإظهار النهائي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله اشكرك nebboo


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (29 مايو 2006)

يا سيد مشاكس احنا مللينا من هذا الشكل التقليدي للأولمبيات لانه اصبح متكرر بدرجة كبيرة جدا و مملة جدا كل النوادي ماخدة هذه التغطيات 
يا جماعة مشروع بهذه النوعية مطلوب منا جهد مميز لانه يعد من الإنشاات التي ترمز للبلد .
يعني انظر مثلا لاوبرا سيدني اي حدا يراها يقول فورا هذه بسيدني
لكن مشروعك هذا اللي عامله تقدر تقوللي ميزته بماذا اضفت اليه ماذا من العناصر المعمارية التي تميز بلدك عن غيرها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:5: 
:55: :55: :55: ​


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (29 مايو 2006)

اكيد طبعا لو المشروع ده في بلدي هيكون اضافه جديده 
وبعدين انا مشفتش تكرار للمشروع ابدا يمكن معمول في استادين فقط وباسلوبين مختلفين وده من واقع بحثي 
كمان انا لما عملته مكنتش ببحث على اني اتشبه بغيري والحمد لله وفقت في حل التغطيه مع دكاترة القسم عندي وقسم مدني وهذا يكفيني لكوني استفدت من هذا المشروع 
على الاقل اضاف لي الجديد
على العموم اشكر لك مداخلتك


----------



## mohamed aseer (29 مايو 2006)

هوا فعلا المشروع انا ماشوفتوش فى مصر قبل كده ، ياريت تقولنا فين الاستاد اللى فى اى نادى اللى تغطيته بهذا الشكل و متحركه ، عشان ازهق منه انا كمان .


----------



## scarface6us (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله جهود وحاول أن تستخدم عناصر متقدمة في الrender وهناك عدة تقنيات أرجو أن تتعرف عليها من خلال تصفحك على الأنترنت وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## masa_arch2010 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

المشروع جميل بس اهتم بالتفاصيل شويه


----------



## tareqturkmani (26 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني القول عامة لا يغني من الجوع ولكن الله يعطيك الف عافية وزاد الله من امثالك


----------



## مهندسة روعة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية مشروع رائع جدا وانا شخصيا استفدت منو كتير لانو من ضمن مشروعي التخرج ستاد لانو مشروعي نادي رياضي لو بتقدر تبعتلي صور لنوادي بتكون مشكور جدا جدا 
الله يعطيك العافية رائع يا ريت مشروعي يطلع زيو ادعيلي


----------



## نادية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تعليق...............


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز 
المهم والأروع في الموضوع ان تضع لنا التصميم الأنشائي للإستاد 
وانا عندها سأقر لك بالعبقرية وسوف استفيد منك كثيرا حيث انني اشرف بالفعل على تنفيذ استاد


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ارى ان الفكره جيده ولكن تريد المزيد من الاهتمام و التطير و دراسه الامثله الدوليه المطبقه حاليا باليابان و فرنسا و كوريا وسيدنى و ايجاد ايقاع افضل للتصميم الاستيل مع امكانيه التحرك السقف و لكن من اهم الاجزاء بالاستاد المدرجات و مناسيبها و عددالادوار الاستادو المدرجات و قابليه هذا التصميم للتوسعه ولزياده الطاقه الاستيعابيه من المتفرجيين بالمستقبل و دراسه الخدمات و جزء الصحافه و الاعبيين و خدمات الجمهور لان مثلا فى استاد باليابان جزء منه تجارى خدمى لخدمه الجمهور و الناس عموما فى الاوقات الاخرى ليس فى اوقات المباريات وبذلك يكون الاستاد ليس مكانا مهجورا ليلا بل نشط تجاريا ليلا او اضافه جزء خدمى و تجارى و فندق كتكامل لعناصر المدينه الاوليمبيه و لكن فى النهايه لك منى كل الاحترام على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اللص الطائر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

يا سلام لو تعرض كمان المساقط الافقيه علشان نقدر نحكم بجد


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (11 يناير 2007)

*Raaaaaa2eeeeee3*

Bal 2akthar men ra2ee3 

:67: :67: :67:


----------



## النجوم (4 مارس 2007)

حلو 
مشكور على مجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## م عبد الغني (17 مايو 2007)

مشروع يحتاج لمزيد من العمل. لكن بارك الله فيك


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عملك جميل وتستحق الاشادة


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

يسلم فكرك اكيد نوع التغطيه ده اتنفذ او ممكن يتنفذ


----------



## يا زمن (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جيد جداً بس مش حاسس إنه ناقصه شي 
يعني كتلة معينة !


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## الطالبة مني (13 يناير 2008)

مشروع لا باس به


----------



## أحمدالنجدي (31 أغسطس 2008)

استاد رائع و اتفق مع كل التعليقات التي قيلت , على الرغم أن هذا المشروع هيتعب المهندس المدني لما ييجي يصممه , و لكن مبروك عليك الاستاد و اتمني لك دوام التوفيق و الصحة و الخير إن شاء الله 
و شكرا 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله
بدون تعليق


----------



## مطهر المروني (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشروع غاية الجمال وقمة الابداع


----------



## qeqou (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشروع جيد ولكن يا اخي لازم تشتغل على المحيط لانو المحيط بالماكس هو يلي بيعطي المشروع قيمته


----------



## ملكه الصمت (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله .. اللهم بارك 
مشروع جميل اوى.. يارب اعرف اعمل واحد زيه السنادى


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

إبداع واضح

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على ماتقدمه


----------



## reem mohamed (22 فبراير 2010)

الفكرة جميلة جدا ولكن الماكس ينقصه تفاصيل وياريت تحط البلانات والقطاعات علشان انا فى حاجة محيرانى ابعد نقطة فى المدرجات بعيدة قوى عن الملعب هى دى ابعاد مظبوطة تبعا للمعايير ولا ايه


----------



## القيواني (20 يونيو 2010)

للاسف الشديد مشروع جميل بس محتاج شغل بروفيششينال فالماكس 

رجائي من كل المهندسين ان يكون اخراج المشرع فصوره جميله عشان ننافس المنتديات الاجنبيه


----------



## al zamil (27 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا ومميز بس اهم حاجة لو تضيف المنطقة المجاورة للمشروع حتى تعطى الاحساس الكامل بالملعب
مودتى


----------



## آرشيكاد (27 يونيو 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## fawaze (8 يوليو 2010)

و الله مشروعك جيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## TRIP (11 يوليو 2010)

المشروع جميل ماشاء الله 
ولو انت تعمل لك حاجه كده من خيالك تجمل بيه المشروع ويكون مميز عن باقي المشاريع يكون افضل 
ولكن احسنت التعامل مع الموقع العام وتنظيمه


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 يوليو 2010)

مؤمن بالله يا *[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u8800.html"]انا طالب في الهندسة المعمارية و وصلت الي مشروع تخرج و كنت محتار في نوع المشروع و لكن اخي  وضعني على شط الامان و ارجو منه رجاء خاص بارفاق هذا المشروع اوتوكاد في المنتدى لكي تعم الفائدة وشكرا على الافادة  
*  *
*​

 [/URL]


----------



## عبدالله لصور (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم

المشروع جميل لكن لو تكرمت ووضعت المساقط ..!

في ملاحظة بسيطة :

لو وضحت في الموقع العام بشكل مفصل اكثر لمكان مواقف السيارت بشكل مفصل اكثر .


>> كل الشكر اخي الكريم وننتظر جديدك <<


----------



## engwael2011 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس شبوة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشروع ممتاز بس لو عرضت المساقط وطريقة الانشاء با يكون افضل


----------



## iman s (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيا
كتيييييير حلو


----------



## northbird (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جهودك رائعة وبالتوفيق


----------



## topdesigner722 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

تستاهل


----------



## 1948 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة في اشيا في الاخراج مش جيدة


----------



## الخـير1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشــروع محــترم واااااااصل


----------



## arch_hamada (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم


----------



## كن سعيدا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------

